# R5 Issues



## osx996 (Oct 20, 2022)

I had to send my R5 in for assistance for some pixels burnt on the sensor and they told me that in addition to those, there are errors in the internal memory (??) 

anything similar happened to anyone?

the R5 apart from the burnt pixels, seemed to work fine ...

Thanks


----------

